# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Elita Kulturore Dhe Hegjemonia Politike

## [A-SHKODRANI]

ELITA KULTURORE DHE HEGJEMONIA POLITIKE



ARDIAN NDRECA





«Vetëm tarafi fitues thirret qeveri, e bash pse âsht taraf përmban në vetvete domosdoshmëninë e fundit të vet» 
HEGEL


1. Mundohem për arsye higjiene kulturore mos me lexue analiza dhe sprova (esè) që botohen ndër të përkohshmet shqiptare, jo pse po ka rrezik me hupë rrugën e arsyes, por pse kam frikë se mos humbi besimin te misioni i letrës së shtypun. Megjithatë, herë mbas here se la pa e marrë dozën e blasfemive mendore, që më bân me u kujtue se përderisa vazhdohet me u shkrue në atë mënyrë, jetojmë endè në nji periudhë kalimtare, së cilës ndoshta nesër indekset e historisë sonë kombëtare nuk kanë me i kushtue shumë rreshta.
Dihet se kush ka me shitë mall të dorës së dytë, âsht i interesuem me ul çmimet e në këtë mënyrë me paraqitë edhe mallnat e cilësisë së parë si landë të randomta. E njejta gja ndodh edhe në kulturë, shi atëherë ku tensioni biologjik shtyn individin me përligj pararendësit e vet natyrorë, apo idealë  tue përdorë çdo mjet, edhe atë të uljes së përgjithshme të vlerave e të barazimit të tyne në nji minimum të përbashkët. Kjo gja quhet: demagogji.

2. Tashma në vendin tonë ka kalue stina kur e keqja ushtronte sistematikisht dhunën, sot ajo kufizohet tue ushtrue banalitetin e vet, i cili ndryshon prej përpikmënisë burokratike të dhunës vetëm në mjetet e veta mâ të rafinueme. Detyra e banalitetit âsht me e kthye disfatën intelektuale të asaj shtrese që përfaqesoi kulturën hegjemone komuniste në diçka dinjitoze, duke njohtë ndonjiherë edhe fajtorët e rastësishëm, por jo fajin në vetvete, i cili sishte nji fatkeqsi natyrore e shekullit XX, por ishte efekti i drejtpërdrejtë i veprimtarisë së tyne irracionale.
E gjithë kjo tregon se historia nuk përban në vetvete nji lëvizje pozitive (prej së keqes tek e mira), por ka periudha në të cilat mishnohet i gjithë primitiviteti i kombit, sadizmi dhe kufizimet mendore të individëve dhe të shtresave të caktueme, e në të njejten kohë zhbahen e shuhen sakrificat, veprat e mira, miqësija, familja, ndjenjat qytetare. Kah ana tjetër, mungesa absolute e lirisë nuk mundet me krijue veçse qenie të dobëta (të pazojat me krye akte morale), të cilat kryejnë vetëm vepra të detyrueshme prej rrethanave: në jetë, në art, në shkencë, në politikë e kudo tjetër.

3. Në Shqipni, në fund të shekullit XIX, idetë mâ të qarta për shelbimin e kombit mund ti kishin vetëm ata që mbërrijshin me dalë përtej kufijve të ngushtë të vendit. Ndërmjet atyne që mbërrijshin me ra në kontakt me botën  përveç argatëve dhe muratorëve stinorë që shkojshin në Vllahi, përveç tregtarëve të vegjël e të mëdhaj që frekuentojshin tregjet e Stambollit, Greqisë, Rumanisë dhe Egjiptit, e posë familjeve të pasuna bejlere që hurbshin me andje sherbetin e sulltanit  pakkush kishte rasën me mësue disi se çka ishte shehri, nahija, sanxhaku, valilleku dhe bota e jashtme, aq mâ pak me dijtë diçka për origjinën, kombin, autonominë etj. 
Megjithatë, duhet thanë se vëllaznit Frashëri e shumë patriotë të tjerë kuptuen se fati jonë sishte i lidhun as me Turqinë e as me Greqinë, por vetëm me vetveten dhe me qytetnimin e vërtetë. Bâhej fjalë me zbulue dhe me kultivue përkatësinë kulturore shqiptare.
Ndër ata burra që kërkojshin me dijtë përkatësinë kulturore të kombit, mâ i squeti dhe mâ i mprehti prej tyne, pati guximin me u nënshkrue: Faik Dominique Konica. Në nji kohë që shumë të tjerë ishin në mëdyshje a me e shkrue shqipen me alfabet turk apo me shkronja greke.
Kah ana tjetër, në veri të vendit vegjelia në vetvete ishte shumë mâ statike se në jug e nuk ishte e dhanun mbas shtegtimesh ekonomike. Prapseprap, disa familje të mëdhaja tregtare kishin tradicionalisht marrëdhanie me Trieshten dhe Venedikun, por shpirti tregtar nuk e ka si qëllim të parë të vetin idenë kombëtare dhe veprimin pa interesa landore në të mirën e kombit. 
Ekzistonte edhe nji element tjetër, që ishte kleri katolik, i cili për arsye shkollimit dërgonte tradicionalisht anëtarët e vet me studiue kryesisht në Shtetin e Papës, në Itali e në Austri.
Këta priftën e fretën mbasi studionin ktheheshin në vendin e tyne e shpeshherë nisnin nji punë kapilare për zgjimin e popullit dhe për rritjen e tij morale.
Në veri kishte tagër, siç e dijmë, nji ligj i pashkruem: Kanuni, i cili në themel të vetin kishte barazinë absolute midis njerzve; ndërsa në pjesën tjetër të vendit ligjin e ushtronte mâ i forti, e kështu beu, qehajai, kapodaija mujshin me grabit gra e vajza e me çnjerzue këdo pa pasë frikë se nji individ apo komuniteti vetë mund ti vente me shpatulla për mur. Sado primitiv që ishte Kanuni, si gjithë ligjet mesjetare, prapseprap kishte nji vlerë normative që se merrte forcën e vet te frika e sanksioneve materiale, por te ndjenja e parahershme (primordiale) e «nderit».
Pjesa tjetër e vendit, që dikur kishte pasë kanunet e veta  siç e tregojnë reliktet e «Kanunit të Papa Zhulit» - tashma qeverisej me ligjët e pushtuesit turk, të cilat nuk synonin me e rritë moralisht shqiptarin, apo me e drejtue në rrugën e qytetnimit e të vetvendosjes. Mâ vonë, regjimi komunist, edhe pse luftoi Kanunin, mori prej tij parimin mâ primitiv: hakmarrjen, të cilen e aplikoi në mënyrë shkencore tue bâ raprezalje, duke vra dhe tue internue familjarët e miqtë e kundërshtarëve të vet politikë. Në ketë mënyrë «çlirimtarët» identifikonin figurën e «kundërshtarit» me atë të «anmikut».

4. Tue fillue prej viteve 20-30 të shekullit të kaluem, shtypi dhe propaganda katolike (shih: «Hyllin e Dritës», «Lekën», «Lajmtarin...», «Zânin e Shna Ndout»), mundohej me dëshmi, me shembuj, me predikime, me konferenca e me statistika me i hapë sytë lexuesve të vet rreth rrezikut bolshevik. Kah ana tjetër, nji pjesë publicistash, fletorarësh e njerzish pak a shumë të alfabetizuem (prej të cilëve mâ vonë dolën krenat e kulturës komuniste) tregoheshin të dashunuem marrëzisht mbas idesë bolshevike e mbas idealeve të nalta të barazisë, vllaznisë dhe lirisë. Shumë prej tyne ajo dashuni ua hangri kryet, ashtu siç ua hangri edhe atyne që atë ide ishin mundue me e luftue me argumenta e me pasion  por për të «dashunuemit» ai fat tingëllonte ironik, mbasi kishin qenë farkëtuesit pozitiv të shortit të tyne. 
Akti i parë i dramës që po niste në përfundim të Luftës së Dytë Botnore ishte vëllavrasja, kjo gjamë që ndjek si mallkim gjinínë njerzore qysh prej fillimeve të saj. Ka sot prej atyne që këtë vëllavrasje duen me na e paraqitë si «veprim» kombtar, në nji kohë që pjesa tjetër e shqiptarëve paska mbetë pasive ndaj ngjarjeve të kohës. Por filozofia na mëson se veprimi që nuk ka si pararendës të vetin mendimin e pastër dhe idetë e nalta âsht vetëm nji spazëm epileptike që herët a vonë çon drejt vdekjes individin ase turmat. Nji pjesë jo e vogël e shqiptarëve në atë moment historik nuk qe e gatshme moralisht me krye vëllavrasje, mbasi besonte në parimet e qytetnimit e të drejtësisë. Për ketë gja, shumë prej këtyne orëpremëve, tue mos e ndie veten fajtorë para ndërgjegjes së kombit, nuk e braktisën vendin por qindruen tue mbarue nën bataren e logjikës së «çlirimtarëve». Edhe Sokrati, shumë shekuj mâ parë, skishte pranue me ikë prej Athinet mbasi besonte se për nji njeri të ndershëm âsht mâ mirë me e pësue të keqen sesa me e krye atë.

5. Mâ e madhja fitore prej së cilës ska heqë dorë asnjiherë kultura hegjemone âsht marrja e pushtetit apo «çlirimi» i vendit. Mbas vitit 1944 nuk kishte mâ as turkoman e as grekoman, e as xhonturq dhe esadista  por kishte jugofila, sllavofila, rusofila e kinezofila. Së parit «çlirimi» përkonte me instaurimin e nji regjimi popullor, kurse vetë populli duhej të kishte si shprehje të sovranitetit të vet «qeverinë demokratike». 
«Sovranitet», «çlirim» - kumbojshin si fjalë të mëdhaja  sidomos për ata që kishin njohtë tanë jetën vetëm veprimin arbitrar të beut dhe arrogancën e qehajait, kopuksinë e tregtarit e padrejtsinë e pashmangshme që rrjedh prej të qenunit rajë. Po a ka sovranitet nji popull që sgëzon liritë elementare, e si mund të legjitimohet nji regjim që për 50 vjet nuk âsht zgjedhë asnjiherë me votime të lira! Sovraniteti nuk bazohet mbi forcën, por mbi mënyrën sesi ka burue dhe ka lindë pushteti. Sovran âsht nji pushtet që rrjedh vetëm prej popullit, por si mund të rridhte prej popullit nji pushtet që slejonte asnji parti tjetër e asnji kandidat tjetër  posë të vetëve  me konkurue!? Si mund të quhet i lirë nji popull që sgëzonte asnji liri, përveç asaj që me brohorit e me u shkye tue bërtitë për regjimin në fuqi!? Vetë Shteti komunist, zanafilla e çdo legaliteti të matejshëm, ishte i pajustifikuem juridikisht  mbasi e drejta e mâ të fortit nuk bâhet kurrë themeli i nji fuqije (pouvoir) të drejtë.

6. Kështu zuni fill procesi i shurdhimit të shpirtit shqiptar, i cili u ndërmor me ndihmën e hegjemonisë kulturore të regjimit komunist. Helmi e handraku qindavjeçar që ishte mbledhë në formën e urrejtjes dhe të topitjes shpirtnore, të shterpësisë dhe të barbarizmit, gati sa nuk mbërrijti me e kthye edhe njeriun e thjeshtë në nji adhurues të së keqes.
Në ketë kohë nji pjesë e popullit, që nuk e njihte legalitetin e regjimit komunist, nisi me veprue: filloi Kelmendi e vijuene Postriba, Zhapokika, Dibra, Dukagjini e Mirdita, kjo e fundit bâni qindresë deri kah viti 1953. Mâ vonë gjithçka u shue, edhe pse nuk u fashit. Por humbës prej kësaj lufte doli i gjithë populli shqiptar, i cili e kuptoi me 45 vjet vonesë, atë që disa malcorë të pashkollë e kishin marrë vesht menjiherë.

7. A ka mujtë komunizmi në Shqipni me krijue nji elitë të mirëfilltë kulturore? Komunizmi në vendin tonë deshti me instaurue nji kulturë, e cila nuk pranonte asnji ndërmjetësim (it. mediazione, gjer. Vermittlung  në kuptimin hegelian) me të kaluemen. Për mentalitetin hegjemon të kulturës komuniste shekuj të tanë histori ishin si hini që ruhet në nji urnë të vogël e që nuk âsht asgja përpara madhnisë së kohës aktuale. Por su kujtuen se ishin tepër të vorfën me marrë përsipër nji gja të tillë. Mbi të gjitha ishin të vorfën kah ana intelektuale, tue qenë se dogmat dhe anatemat nuk mund të quhen ide, e po të thirreshin sot me dëshmue kishin me qenë akt-akuza kryesore ndaj tyne.
Nji prej rekuizitave kryesore për me qenë elitë e vërtetë âsht ndjeshmënia e naltë morale, e cila shprehet në sensin e përgjegjsisë para kombit, e ky sens nuk lejon me ndërmarrë eksperimente shoqnore e përmbysje epokale pa rrugëdalje. Elita nuk ka të bajë aspak me gjakun dhe me prejardhjen, por me mendjen dhe cilësitë morale, të cilat bajnë që individi të shkëlqejë në atë fushë ku ushtron profesionin e vet. Nji mendimtar i shekullit të kaluem, R. Aron, e ka përçansue elitën si: «pakica që afirmohet në profesionin përkatës si mâ e mira dhe mbërrin me zanë vendin mâ të naltë». 
Pra, në qoftë se terrori mund të konsiderohet nji profesion, mund të thomi se Enver Hoxha, Koçi Xoxe, Bedri Spahiu, Kopi Niko, Vaskë Koleci e shumë tjerë, kanë qenë elita e kombit. Në qoftë se servilizmi dhe falsifikimi i realitetit mund të quhet profesion, nuk do të ishte e lehtë se cilit prej artistave, shkrimtarve e njerzve të kulturës hegjemone me ia dhanë çmimin e parë.
Kultura hegjemone ishte fytyra tjetër e oligarkisë partiake, e cila i kishte rranjët te nomenklatura politike. Kësodore partia mbronte edhe personalisht delfinët e vet, tue u mundue me krijue nji legjitimitet kulturor për përmbysjet radikale dhe kaosin social të shkaktuem në vend. Nuk zotnonte pra elita, apo si e quejshin grekët e lashtë, «oi aristoi» (mâ të mirët), por ishin çue sukat e sundojshin hyzmeqarët e dhunës: «oi barbaroi». Në vetë radhët e kastës hegjemone zotnonte «diktatura impersonale» (H. Arendt) që prodhonte hibridin kulturor, ndihej atmosfera e «shpirtit të kazermës» për të cilën Rosa Luxemburg kishte kritikue Leninin e madh qysh në vitin 1904. Kësisoj edhe hegjemonia kulturore komuniste, si e vetmja mënyrë për me konceptue kulturën, ishte e përfshime në mekanizmin e madh të terrorit, të atij terrori që simbas Karl Marx-it ushtrohej për me ia shkurtue agoninë borgjezisë. Por terrori te ne ushtrohej pa pasë nevojë për qenien e borgjezisë. Në ketë mënyrë «elita» kulturore ndërmori hyjnizimin e nji njeriu dhe të idesë së tij të palakueshme, duke bâ që kultura jo vetëm të mos ishte instrument i shpirtit, por të kthehej në burí të nji force infernale. Ndoshta ndonjeni prej tyne mund ta ketë përjetue dilemen: me u bâ sherbtor apo viktimë, por rasat e viktimave për arsye parimore ndër radhët e hegjemonëve të kulturës janë tepër të rralla. Ata që kur u âsht dhanë mundësia për me u djegë në flakën e idealeve të lirisë skanë pasë guxim, sot qajnë e ankohen pse u ka hi tymi i idealeve në sy.
Ilaçi i popullit tonë të mjerë: kultura, u ba helmi i tij, pse ata që duhet të thejshin prangat shekullore, nuk vonuene me farkëtue pranga të reja, edhe mâ të randa  mbasi e dijshin mirë se nuk kishin forcë tjetër për me mbajtë të ndrydhuna mendjet e shpirtënt - jo të gegëve apo të gogëve, por të njerzve në përgjithsi. Kur po demaskojshin në aula magna të Institutit Pedagogjik të Shkodrës nji prift plak, Át Pjetër Meshkallën, mbasi kishin thirrë tanë kulimat, laviret, shakllabanat dhe horrat për me e pështye dhe me e sha, i dërguemi i Partisë iu drejtue tue i thanë: - A e sheh se çka po të ban populli? Kurse prifti plak tue çue sytë me nji ndjenjë mirëkuptimi iu përgjegj: - I keni lidhë për bukën e gojës, skanë çka bajnë tjetër. 
Kështu hegjemonia kulturore mbërriti që tia bante shumicës shtyllën kurrizore me plastelinen e mësimeve dhe të idealeve të Partisë, tue bâ që të sojmët të ligshtoheshin e të ligshtët të verboheshin. 
Hegjemonët u mbajshin me të madh, mbasi në nji vend ku shumica ishin të verbët, ata që kishin nji sy të shtrembët kujtojshin se kanë nji teleskop të drejtuem kah e ardhmja. Përtypshin citate, mrekulloheshin, kalojshin fibrilacione erotike me veprat e paarritshme të udhëheqësit të ndritun, por vetëm për nji gja kishin kohë që kishin reshtë së pyetuni vetveten: a âsht e ndershme me jetue vetëm tue mbijetue?
Vlera e vërtetë e hegjemonisë kulturore provohet sapo marrin fund kushtet politike që e kanë mundësue, pra, sapo vjen liria. Atëherë duhet me vërejt se çka mbërrijnë me ba ish-hegjemonët, pra çka kanë ba në këto 14 vjet liri për kulturën shqiptare? Ky âsht fundi i hegjemonisë  krejt i ngjashëm me fillimin e saj, por pa mujtë me qenë për asnji çast elitë kulturore. Në kushte të tilla ish-hegjemonët nuk janë në pozitën morale të atyne që munden me çilë dhe me mbyllë debate, me u ngrehalucë si gjyqtarë apo me shprazë ex cathedra idena e përkufizime. Prej ish-hegjemonëve sot gjykohet me nji shpengesë të hatashme edhe Gjergj Fishta, e gjykohet premas e pa apelim, ashtu siç mund ta gjykojnë teneqexhija muzikantin apo bojnaxhija piktorin. Gjykohet edhe kultura katolike shkodrane, e cila vuloset si e izolueme. Gjykimi âsht i saktë, por i paplotë: ka qenë nji kulturë e izolueme ashtu siç âsht i izoluem nji oaz prej shkretinës.
Tashma ish-hegjemonët e dinë mirë se parabola e tyne e ka majen e ngulun në dhe. Në kulturë nuk funksionon ligji biologjik i trashigimisë së tipareve hegjemone, prandaj ndihena relativisht të çliruem mbas çdo funerali e mbas çdo medalje që presidenti i Shqipnisë dekreton rregullisht post mortem. Ky âsht sot kuptimin i madh i datës 28 nandor.



___________________________________________

Botue në numrin 117, dt. 21 tetor, të gazetës «Bota Shqiptare» (Romë)

----------

